# اين تباع المواد الخام للمنظفات في سوريا



## spotcolor (18 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من الاخوة التفضل علينا واخبارنا اين تباع المواد الخام الخاصة بصناعة المنظفات في سوريا
واذا كان بالامكان معرفة الاسعار الجملة
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## spotcolor (20 مارس 2013)

*للرفع من اجل الحصول على اجابة*​


----------



## abd.alrzak (19 أبريل 2013)

انا بجيبهم من البزورية ومن شارع مدحت باشا


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (28 يونيو 2013)

كان في شارع بحلب اسمه جادة الخندق وشارع السجن


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

في دمشق:::: من شارع مدحت باشا
بأول السوق ع اليمين في محل أسمو عابدين ح تلاقي عندو كل المواد بس في فرق كبير ابلسعر بين الشراء بالجملة والشراء بالمفرق

والله الموفق


----------

